# Sonax Extreme BSD



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else feel the same.
I just cannot get on with this stuff.
I bought it after reading recommendations from here, and find it thick difficult to spread and really grabby.
Just think it ruins the just waxed "feel" but does bead well.
I find sonus carnauba spritz and meguiars ultimate detailer easier to apply.
Both bead well and retain the smooth just waxed feel.
Can anyone recommend diluting the sonax bsd and if so what can I dilute it with.
It would be interesting to find out what your thoughts are.:thumb:

Alan


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Quite a few have mixed it with other QD's to get rid of the grabby effect but to still retain the beading effects it most definitely has.

Might be worth a shot?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I use it mixed with Z8 or redmist, alternate between both and they both work well, but, I know what you mean. On its own it is too sticky and not pleasant to use.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I've used Sonax BSD a lot over Menzerna Powerlock before. I found it rather easy to apply and it left great results. However a few weeks ago I tried Sonax BSD over a 2 week old layer of Sonax P&S and I found it really hard to apply. A little bit grabby, as you describe it, but worst of all it left holograms and didn't look nice at all. I ended up having to to a quick wipe with ONR on the whole car to get it looking good.

My point is, it probably matters a lot on what LSP you have as a base when using Sonax BSD. This is true for all QDs but it seems even more so when it comes to BSD.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I too feel that it is grabby and prefer the Sonus Carnauba Spritz


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

BSD is a funny one, I will only use it as a top up over a wax or sealant base and found it can be very picky over what it bonds to to achieve the immense water behaviour. But the application and feel can be quite individual to the user and this makes me always reach for Reload or C2 first if I'm wanting a top up, or megs UQD or AF finale for a quick wipe down

I tried diluting it with deionised water, with demon shine spray on shine, C2 and all made application nicer but dropped the high level of beading. In the end I just settled on knowing it was gonna feel rubbish to apply or leave it and use something else


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I never had any issues with application, it goes on like any other QD. Maybe you are applying to much?!
It doesn't feel slick, it's not meant to be. Remember that the lotus effect comes from very very small asperities in the surface.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

If anyone wants to donate any, I'll happily have some


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Eliasasas said:


> I've used Sonax BSD a lot over Menzerna Powerlock before. I found it rather easy to apply and it left great results. However a few weeks ago I tried Sonax BSD over a 2 week old layer of Sonax P&S and I found it really hard to apply. A little bit grabby, as you describe it, but worst of all it left holograms and didn't look nice at all. I ended up having to to a quick wipe with ONR on the whole car to get it looking good.
> 
> My point is, it probably matters a lot on what LSP you have as a base when using Sonax BSD. This is true for all QDs but it seems even more so when it comes to BSD.


I used it after a wash and dry as I waxed it with dodo juice blue velvet "which is amazing on my metallic blue" 2 weeks ago.
Thought I would top up with BSD and gave up after first panel.
Decided to apply another coat of blue velvet and am now reluctant to top off with any detailer.

Alan


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If I were applying too much, I would get the smearing with C2 and reload! The lovers always try and put it down to user error. I've almost got through a whole bottle of trying different application techniques, and if you look back through all my posts about it you will see that I have had good experiences with it. Then using it in an identical way in similar weather conditions but over a different base and the poor application returns.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

cole_exclusiv said:


> If anyone wants to donate any, I'll happily have some


If you can swing by here, I'll give you some to try, I did buy 5l:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> If you can swing by here, I'll give you some to try, I did buy 5l:thumb:


Swing by, mate I'm by Liverpool lol.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah! Slight geographic issue there then.
PM Me, and I'll stick a wee spray bottle full in the post.

You know how legendarily generous we Scots are:wave:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> Ah! Slight geographic issue there then.
> PM Me, and I'll stick a wee spray bottle full in the post.
> 
> You know how legendarily generous we Scots are:wave:


Good job I would of voted for Independance for you if you wanted it


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Am afraid that boat has sailed!

But, hey, nobody died!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it is quite thick and grabby

ive found shaking it for a bit longer, and holding your MF cloth at arms length, then pullling the trigger so it has a nice fine mist onto the cloth helps.

if you just pull the trigger slowly, it just gloops out onto the cloth and can be a pain


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't find it grabby and I don't buff it off either. I just spray it on a damp MF cloth and wipe over the panel. I agree it doesn't feel slick to the touch but I'm not bothered about that.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Do we have pictures of the beading?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - agreed with the negative posts above. Just dont rate it given the hype, athough there is no doubt the stuff beads and sheds water very effectively and lasts pretty well. I also think that its usability also depends what you spray it over - some things make it even harder work than others....


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dirty car beading pic:










Shiny car reflection shot:










I'm personally very happy with both. The car stays cleaner for longer and is also easier to clean.

BSD works for me. I would like to try the turbo detailer though.

Our other car is wearing Sonax protect and shine NPT:










I'm also pleased with this, the car dried itself after the recent storms. The beading was brilliant, wish I had taken a picture.

Hope these pics are of interest.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The grabbiness is a bit of pain TBH

I've mixed the BSD 50/50 with CarPro Reload and it really works for me. No more grabbiess & I get the look I am more than happy with :thumb:










Will always now be using my mix on the wife's MINI JCW from now on :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I apply it after rinsing and remove it in the drying stage, so I guess it's diluted but works that way for me. No streaks left behind and that's on black paint. 
Gonz.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Damp microfibre works for me, no need to buff either.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

toni said:


> I never had any issues with application, it goes on like any other QD. Maybe you are applying to much?!
> It doesn't feel slick, it's not meant to be. Remember that the lotus effect comes from very very small asperities in the surface.


This. Also, less is more !


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> The grabbiness is a bit of pain TBH
> 
> I've mixed the BSD 50/50 with CarPro Reload and it really works for me. No more grabbiess & I get the look I am more than happy with :thumb:
> 
> ...


This mix worked well for me too, better as a drying aid, and I might be wrong but I thought a bit more gloss. Beading did drop off a bit however...


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Cole, it's in the post mate:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

kenny wilson said:


> Cole, it's in the post mate:thumb:


Wow top lad, thanks!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Correct application is key - use a very light spritz pr. panel, spread/wipe - flip to a fresh side and buff lightly to remove any residue. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I ALSO CHANGED THE BOTTLE I KEEP IT IN TO A SPRAY BOTTLE AS I FOUND THE bsD BOTTLES APPLIED TOO MUCH PRODUCT YOU RELALY DONT NEED THAT MUCH, IF YOU DO THE MICROFIBRE GETS VERY HEAVY WITH PRODUCT WHICH LEAVES SMEARS ETC.... SO MAY BE WORTH USING A COUPLE OF THEM, YEH GRABBY SOMETIMES DOESNT MEAN ITS NOT WORKING FUNCTION IS nO.1 FOR ME CARRESSING MY CARS PAINT SADLY ISNT

sorry for the caps really should look at the screen before posting


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Tried again, but this time watered down 50/50 with carplan speed shine detailer which was relatively cheap.
The dilution certainly made the application much easier.


----------

